# Wrong-Way Crash Killed Calif. Mom, and Police Say Husband Drove into Oncoming Traffic Intentionally



## Everything Zen (Aug 17, 2021)

Wrong-Way Crash Killed Calif. Mom, and Police Say Husband Drove into Oncoming Traffic Intentionally — People
					

Police say the couple's four children sustained minor injuries




					apple.news


----------



## Ivonnovi (Aug 17, 2021)

WOW!!!!!!!  PLUS their 4 children were injured. 
The only way this makes sense is if she told him those kids were not his.    Not that I'd agree


----------



## nysister (Aug 17, 2021)

Oh wow. That poor woman, and she was so young. He sounds stark raving mad, or pretending to be.


----------



## Nay (Aug 17, 2021)

There's been quite a few wrong-way crashes lately reported on the news.  Usually it's someone running from the police.  I wonder if that's where this pathetic man got the idea from.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 17, 2021)

it might be time to log of the internet for a while 









						Matthew Coleman's Wife Told Cops He Wouldn't Hurt Kids Before He Allegedly Killed Them with Spear Gun — People
					

Matthew Taylor Coleman, 40, is charged with killing his 2-year-old son and 10-month-old daughter in Mexico on Aug. 9




					apple.news


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 18, 2021)

Ivonnovi said:


> WOW!!!!!!!  PLUS their 4 children were injured.
> The only way this makes sense is if she told him those kids were not his.    Not that I'd agree


Some of these men will kill their own children as easily as they would a stranger. They do not care.


----------



## Peppermynt (Aug 18, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> it might be time to log of the internet for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is unbelievable. This Q poop has made so many people lose what little they had of their minds.


----------



## nysister (Aug 18, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> it might be time to log of the internet for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if she was aware of his involvement with this organization. Hopefully they'll be named a terror group.

If he had said "Islam made me do it." The media would be all over it.


----------



## frizzy (Aug 18, 2021)

Q sheria?


----------



## chocolat79 (Aug 18, 2021)

I used to wonder how people could get caught up in cults, but since Trump took and left office, I totally see now.  QAnon out here having people out here losing their minds for real.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 21, 2021)

^^^ the pandemic and civil unrest didn’t help matters either


----------

